# Long Island thursday night meet!



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Everyone it's burning hot outside, after all that rain it's time to come out an have some fun an chill! Lets go people. Show TEAM SHIFT some support! I'll be at wantaga tomorrow night. who else is rolling?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i will be there around 8-8:30
get a early start while its still light out


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm there


----------



## enemygra (Jun 6, 2003)

ill be there


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

enemygra said:


> *ill be there *




you sure


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! *




lol


----------



## enemygra (Jun 6, 2003)

sorry i was far away form there.......


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i saw you in Yonkers


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry everyone I couldn't make it, My friends pulled me out to the club! i'll be there next week though! so who showed? how was it?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

4 or 5 b15's along with me and andre... 
a srt-4 even showed and s14


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah guys come out its act really nice and bring people..........as for that BBQ im working on it..........get this shit there is a fee to use the damn picnic area @ any park in LI...lol.....sooooo if we say that we r family we can use it for $30 plus a few bucks so i can buy food!!!!!!! how does sun aug 10 th seem.....if i can book it for that day i wanna c every1 there got it....lol hehehehehehe...
need some feedback i wanna know what every1 thinks whether they are in the club or not k.........................bye


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so how much should each pearson chip in ?


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Yo i'm down for the BBQ, count me an my crew in!Just say when&were. An nypdgirl let me no if i can bring anything i good for a few cases of soda or something!


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

hmmm not sure about the $$ situation......maybe on thurs we can figure it out then....figure the $ is mainly for the food and drinks..soo i'll do the calculations...LOL....i'll call tomm to make sure that date will b ok...for sun AUG 10th...i'll get back to ya on that....


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

nypdgirl said:


> *sun AUG 10th...*


Thats perfect for me.............. 

-Robb-


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah lets do this..
I hope we can get that date..


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD MORE DETAILES ON THURS NIGHT!!!! IF U CANT ,MAKE IT I'LL POST THE REST OF THE INFO WE MIGHT EVEN GO TO THE BEACH AND WE DONY HAVE TO PAY AS MUCH!!!!! C YA SOON


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

Are you really becoming a cop, That's kind of a conflict of interest??? haha, what's up with LI scene, I go up on the weekends some times, I'm originally from St. James.


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

Nismonster said:


> *Are you really becoming a cop, That's kind of a conflict of interest??? haha, what's up with LI scene, I go up on the weekends some times, I'm originally from St. James. *


naa its better as a cop they dont bother me as much ...just flash all my cards and shit!!!!LOL
anywho come out on thurs night @ like 9pmish,@ wantagh ave burger king...........who else is commin....i couldnt make it last thurs cuz my boys mom was in the hosp....and he needed me there...bt i'll def b out this thurs 7/10....


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

I can't make it this thursday I'll be out to sea. I'll get back friday. Thats when you guys always meet(thurs)?? cuz I noticed that was written before as well... Then this weekend I have a meet in Dinwiddie, VA.. (bracket racing)


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

Nismonster said:


> *I can't make it this thursday I'll be out to sea. I'll get back friday. Thats when you guys always meet(thurs)?? cuz I noticed that was written before as well... Then this weekend I have a meet in Dinwiddie, VA.. (bracket racing) *


yep...every thurs sooo one of these days swing by!!!!! sometimes on mon nights @ the bayshore mall but thats dying slowly cuz people r busy during the week...anywho SAT AUG 30TH im having a block party from 330pm- til wheneva all is welcome 
i have a pool and hot tub.......( i live in a court soo i can fit alot of cars here)...swing on by...let me know if anyone wants to come i'll buy more food and beer!!!!!


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

anyone comming out 2night????????? not bad out


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

my car is still in the shop............


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I was there


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

I was there 2 had a great time! looking foward 2 next week! see you all this next week. Sweet group of B-15's oh an sweet 14's to


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah me 2.........def c ya next week well get few more out here then.......


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm gonna try to bring some more car out, But i'll be out there next week for sure reppin for the sr20's lol hehehehehehehe.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sux that i couldnt make it..............


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Next week lets try to do something different....we could meet up over there, then roll to somewhere else....just a suggestion.  
Tonight was cool....especially at lights out. 
Rob, you need to get the car out the shop man....what are you doing to it?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

andre said:


> *Rob, you need to get the car out the shop man....what are you doing to it? *


 body work............re-molding/painting my nose/lip and repainting my trunk lid (a lot of scratches)..............


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *Next week lets try to do something different....we could meet up over there, then roll to somewhere else....just a suggestion.
> Tonight was cool....especially at lights out.
> Rob, you need to get the car out the shop man....what are you doing to it? *



it was nice of you three to come blowing by me on the SS 
100mph ..


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

yeah man ....last nights meet was nice ...yo andre thats a good idea meet up and go somewhere....loud pipes on the road way....there's some thing kool about that! ...bobby, dont 4 get 2 bring ur timing gun nxt week.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I still can't believe that stock se-r with 4 people in it was all over these guys holy shit


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey my fellow shift team guys this is for whoeva s now in the club...i heard back from the founder scott and the websire will be up and the stickers will be made shortly........so i'll will find out prices and notify everyone....i know jr had a guys who was selling them for $3 bucks a piece i'll find out the detailes......as for the club its now on offical nissan club and he is trying to get more conections on parts and stuff....just a reminder that belmont show is SUN AUG 17th and well will be meeting up @ like 9am to reg the cars to be judged as a club.........


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn....

I have a wedding to go to on the 17th..
this really bites


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

I'll be there shift_team reppin for the b-13's


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

urbanracerone said:


> *I'll be there shift_team reppin for the b-13's *



you what was up with you guys letting that b15 get in front of ya


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

urbanracerone said:


> *I'll be there shift_team reppin for the b-13's *



 nice it will b fun.......c ya next week'


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

nypdgirl said:


> *.just a reminder that belmont show is SUN AUG 17th and well will be meeting up @ like 9am to reg the cars to be judged as a club......... *


 im there..............


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *you what was up with you guys letting that b15 get in front of ya   *


I was driving slowly, minding my own business, when I see headlights approaching me very very quickly....so I stepped on it....I know what was up.  And dont forget, I was the baby in the pack.  I actually slowed down after a while, because we were coming close to the police station.....but they kept going, so I let them. Its always fun to keep up with SE-Rs with my little one point sixxxxxxxx. 

By the way, I would love to come to the show with you guys, but I wont be around on that weekend.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

andre said:


> *I was driving slowly, minding my own business, when I see headlights approaching me very very quickly....so I stepped on it....I know what was up.  And dont forget, I was the baby in the pack.  I actually slowed down after a while, because we were coming close to the police station.....but they kept going, so I let them. Its always fun to keep up with SE-Rs with my little one point sixxxxxxxx.
> 
> By the way, I would love to come to the show with you guys, but I wont be around on that weekend.  *


Andre I no you is not talking about after we left Burger King on thursday night, Because I didn't see you no were but in my rear view mirror!


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

altimate94 said:


> *im there.............. *


 your car all done??????


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

yoi dre i was tryin to keep up wit u....but its hard pushin 90 in 4th .....i'll c ya'll nxt week


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

i tryed callinu urbanracerone....so i could stop by and c the swap....yo answer your fone man....or holla at me (junior 516 610 8293)


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

How come none of you guysnotify me of these things???? LOL! 
I'm a fellow Longislander!! GRRRRRRR!

Hold up...I'm really confused as hell after reading this thread...
Sun Aug10
Sun Aug 17
Sat Aug30
Then we have one for a thursday? Umm...when exactly is the meet and wtf???


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

how late you guys stay out? i usually dont get home from work until 12 that night


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

urbanracerone said:


> *Andre I no you is not talking about after we left Burger King on thursday night, Because I didn't see you no were but in my rear view mirror!  *


Yeah...after I slowed down.  Remember, I left before you did...and you guys came speeding away....lol... I wont argue with you, cuz I know your car is much faster than mine...lol. 
Unish, we have meets every thursday night at Burger king at Wantagh exit 28S off the Southern State. Usually get there around 8- 8:30....we dont leave there till 12 - 1 am anyway. 
Junior
get a new tranny so I can race you....lol j/k


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

andre said:


> *Yeah...after I slowed down.  Remember, I left before you did...and you guys came speeding away....lol... I wont argue with you, cuz I know your car is much faster than mine...lol.
> Unish, we have meets every thursday night at Burger king at Wantagh exit 28S off the Southern State. Usually get there around 8- 8:30....we dont leave there till 12 - 1 am anyway.
> Junior
> get a new tranny so I can race you....lol j/k *


Andre there is nothing wrong with my tranny! Lets be serious, I'm not a street racer. But if we were to run,It wont be fare! lets think about this a 1.6 with a few toys? an a Stock jdm sr20, hmmmm thats a hard one! j/k lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

it looked like that b15 handed it to bnoth of you guys  


plus he was automatic 

:wtf:


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *How come none of you guysnotify me of these things???? LOL!
> I'm a fellow Longislander!! GRRRRRRR!
> 
> Hold up...I'm really confused as hell after reading this thread...
> ...


Hey...k here it goes,we meet every thurs night @ wantagh ave burger king lot 830psih-til wheneva,then SUN aug 17th is the belmont car show,i wanna get as many as possiable to go,and sat aug 30th is my block party every 1 is welcome there will be food and beer an shit(pool and hot tub!!!!) and sun aug 10 is suppose to be rou BBQ will c how everything goes!!!!! so def come out on thurs so i can meet ya... wanna join shift team??? every 1 welcome..........hopefully c ya'll on thurs byes


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

urbanracerone said:


> *Andre there is nothing wrong with my tranny! Lets be serious, I'm not a street racer. But if we were to run,It wont be fare! lets think about this a 1.6 with a few toys? an a Stock jdm sr20, hmmmm thats a hard one! j/k lol   *


Nooooooo, wasnt talking to you....I'm not that stupid.  
Nobody handed anything to me Bobby....lol....I was just having a little fun, thats all. I'm not a street racer either Junior, but sometimes I just gotta savor the moment.  See y'all on Thursday.


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

Well dinwiddie was a success, it was a great show, it was held by Dropjawmag.com, atmosphere, the races, My friends car we've been working on ran a 14.9, motorcycle stunt showshow, so I'm buzzing right. Next day sunday, I'm ready to go to the beach, the clouds were in the air, but nothing too bad, I go out boogie boarding for about two hours it was good. It starts raining, no biggie. I'm driving back and the rain gets worse, So I turn down this road to avoid traffic, just then, either the ocean level raised or the sky fell, cuz I couldn't see anything, so I push in the clutch, try to look out my windshield but my car comes to a stop, so I let out the clutch and step out the gas, nothing, car's stalled, I looked out my side and see water, up to my door, I got out the car and the water is up to my knees some seeps into the car. I pushed it to the side of the road. (out of the Lake) I worked on it til 10pm, still can't get it to start, I'm so bummed out, plus I had to go work this morning and they won't let me off...and it's still raining just as hard.


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

ohhh my...that sux!!!!!!!! r u ok? guess you car is not.......... where were U?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

nypdgirl said:


> *Hey...k here it goes,we meet every thurs night @ wantagh ave burger king lot 830psih-til wheneva,then SUN aug 17th is the belmont car show,i wanna get as many as possiable to go,and sat aug 30th is my block party every 1 is welcome there will be food and beer an shit(pool and hot tub!!!!) and sun aug 10 is suppose to be rou BBQ will c how everything goes!!!!! so def come out on thurs so i can meet ya... wanna join shift team??? every 1 welcome..........hopefully c ya'll on thurs byes  *


Thanks!


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

How about an 89 sentra joining  lol..

I'm thinking os switching my thursdays at work just so i could come out there...


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

I still have my 94 Sentra, One window works and the front left quarter panel isn't painted. I guess I'll drive that until I figure out what to do...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

everyone come out..

next week I will remember to bring a chair..
 standing for 3 hours is not working for me


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

I'll be there!


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

89Sentra said:


> *How about an 89 sentra joining  lol..
> 
> I'm thinking os switching my thursdays at work just so i could come out there... *


yeah def join all nissans are welcome...im glad u guys are in to it...even if your part of another club its good to have ya'll!!!!!!!!!!hope 2 c ya on thurs


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

where exactly is this burger king?

between what 2 major roads?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Its right off the exit....just take 28 S and keep going for about 2 lights. If you pass 2 lights and dont see a Burger King or Dunkin Donuts, turn around....you're going the wrong way.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im guessing 28 on the southern state right?

Thanks


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah its ss east to exit 28s take it 2 lights on your left hand side............trying to put my carbon fiber engine cover on....but its sooo damn hott out........


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im bondoing 2morrow... thats gonna be ruff...


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

BTW i know not every1 has a b15 but...on the b15sentra.net under forums we now have a club section for shift team.....please come and join us there as well beacause of all the club discussions and dates and all that stuff.......and also i got some small window stickers they are very nice and i want some feedback on them on thurs...so i can order more......they med size for the side window and are only $5 for the pairs.........also on the b15 club section i have a list of car show dates and wanna take a poll whos in for some of them soo if your in please write there as well as here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

do you people always meet up there..i was just getting of southern state and its like a police station up there....cops are everywere...im down 2 chill n check out other sentras


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

They dont meet out there anymore...as far as my knowlege goes...haven't seen them in a while...but if you wanna chill on the island, some of the nissan guys hang out at Bald Hill on Tuesday nights.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i was up there 2weeks ago with some people..but left the car home..its nothing to show off..


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Im down to start this thursaday night hang out back! Is anyone else down?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

at wantagh?


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll take that as a yes. The Shift_ guys are talking about heading out there one week as well.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

:fluffy:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ill b up there tomorrow..every1 is gonna b up there


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

i'm D to go....i miss the thursday meets, it fun.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

GRIZZ00 said:


> i'm D to go....i miss the thursday meets, it fun.


u takin the nx out? that intake sound very nice..i was drvin n a honduh got next to me n i nailed it n got to the next lite n he wanted 2 kno what i got..haha

changed the exhaust tone also


----------

